# Account restricted due to insurance uplaod issue



## arestad (Apr 27, 2019)

Hey folks, 

My account was restricted due to what Uber support is calling improper use when uploading my insurance documents. My insurance, metlife, shares insurance cards with me digitally, so when I signed up the Uber app told me to, I quote, "take a photo" of my documents. So I took a picture of my insurance card on my computer screen. 

Apparently this is considered fraud for some reason, and even when I contacted support and provided them with proof of insurance, they denied my appeal and even after a few hours on the phone and communications via email, uber won't provide me with an explanation as to why they can't unrestrict my account. 

Any thoughts or advice? Anyone else run into this issue?


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

Take the docs to a greenlight hub. FYI you can also upload them from your computer or phone. Doesnt have to be an actual PIC


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I've had this problem with Lyft once. Did you actually take a photo of your computer screen or a screenshot? A cropped screenshot would be better. Maybe you can download the insurance card file from your insurance account and save it as a jpg. Make sure it has all the right information too. Sometimes the downloadable file doesn't show the same info as the hardcopy that was mailed.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

Sorry if this is a captain obvious answer, but can you print it out and take a pic of the printout?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Taking a pic of the screen?

Yeah I can see Uber doing that,

Explain the situation at the hub and I’d bet $2 they’d fix it up.

Would any random support guy in wherever 5th world country even understand what your talking about ? Or even completely read your question?

I doubt it..,


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

I shared my digital copy to my sms app, got a png and pdf link to download. Downloaded, then clicked on camera inside app, chose file, uploaded, done. 

BTW, having digital is nice, but many states, incl Texas, still require paper. Think about it... If your phone can't get data service, how will you share to other parties. Cop asks for ins and license... now has your phone and will get their jollies looking through your phone unless app is pinned with security. 

I have since, after discovering hassle to send to other parties, printed out several ID cards duplexes onto letter sized paper. Reduced in size to fit 4 cards to a page. I have 4 pages. Should keep me covered for most any accident / Leo encounter I can anticipate.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

arestad said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> My account was restricted due to what Uber support is calling improper use when uploading my insurance documents. My insurance, metlife, shares insurance cards with me digitally, so when I signed up the Uber app told me to, I quote, "take a photo" of my documents. So I took a picture of my insurance card on my computer screen.
> 
> ...


Happened to me on my second renewal. I texted some Uber guy and it was fixed in minutes.


----------



## arestad (Apr 27, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Happened to me on my second renewal. I texted some Uber guy and it was fixed in minutes.


After talking with support for a week they even confirmed that my now uploaded documents were approved, but can't lift my Deactivation.

Any idea how I could get ahold of someone actually at Uber? The nearest greenlight hub is 14 hours away and support has been Zero help.


----------



## arestad (Apr 27, 2019)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> Sorry if this is a captain obvious answer, but can you print it out and take a pic of the printout?


I've tried, but even with my new documents uploaded, Uber support can't unlift my deactivation. They tell me I need to go to a greenlight hub and since I live in Montana the closest is about a 14 hour drive to Vancouver, Washington.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

arestad said:


> After talking with support for a week they even confirmed that my now uploaded documents were approved, but can't lift my Deactivation.
> 
> Any idea how I could get ahold of someone actually at Uber? The nearest greenlight hub is 14 hours away and support has been Zero help.


Sorry, I inadvertantly lost his number when we changed phones. How about Lyft now?


----------

